# Breeding my giant



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Been more then 4 hours....
N theyre still going at it....
Hoping for the best....
Don't know the age of the male....
But by the way he act....
He's a young one....
Not picking up the egg....


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmm, hopefully instinct will kick in and he'll figure it out.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will there still in the same tank....
Haven't remove the female yet...
She won't mate anymore...
But the male is not hitting her to....
N she the only one that picking up the egg from the bottom n spiting it in the bubble nest....
Once she done....
Going to remove her....
If all the egg hatch from this spawn....
It's going to b a big one....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

If you leave the female in she may take care of the nest instead of the male. It has been documented that females can and will care for the nest. The tend to not be as good at it but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Should of read this first....
Took my female out like two hours ago.....
The male is not doing anything....
Just hoping some egg to hatch.....
Black/brown/blue/red pk
Close to armagendom but not a lot of red on the brown fin
Male 
Greeen/red hmpk
Female


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If the male isn't tending to the eggs, take him out. Either let the eggs be or move them and artificially hatch them


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Will I don't want to take him out...
Cause a few egg hatch....
Want him to learn....
Going to breed him again....
In a month or two....
To c if he'll change....
Never know u can artificial hatch betta egg....
Only hear that in Cichlid.....


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

You say a few eggs did hatch? You probably have more fry than you think. Betta fry are excellent at hiding. As soon as the fry are swimming horizontally, it is ok to take out the male. IME, there are usually at least twice the number of fry than you think. If you see a few, there are probably many more. I think giants tend to have smaller numbers of fry, but their fry are capable of growing very rapidly with proper care. Good luck!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Idk...
With this breeding....
There were a lot of egg....
My female look like a football....
Giant baby look a little bigger...
Easy to spot....
But have a few plant in...
So I don't know how many I have yet....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

My guess there was more then 400 egg


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

400....holy smokes... has anyone ever had that many mae it through?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe....
My largest batch that I grew out was about 300....
To Adult....
It was a crown male n a pk female....
Best time to breed is in late spring or early summer....
From where I'm from....
Clovis, ca
Didn't even use a heater....
Durning the warmer month....
If u can make your fry live past the first month...
Everything will b easy.....
50 gallon tank was my grow out....


----------

